# Clinton river.....?



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Who fishes Clinton river, especially in summer?
What type of fish, which rig, and where (not asking for specific spots, just some area......I only know Yates)
Is Clinton river a good choice to learn fly fishing?
Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Clinton is narrow and deep in most of the parts below Yates. There are some pig gills and crappie. Lots of smallmouth and some pike. Wading is tough, fly casting from the was wadeable parts tough. Fly fishing or hardware from a kayak is the best option. If one must wade, hardware is the best option


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is actually my first time fishing the Clinton River in the summer. The reason I don't fish it in the summer is cause the mosquitoes are horrendous. As far as fish go I know there are bluegills, perch, creek chubs, small suckers, rockbass, smallies, largies, carp, and pike. I've been after the smallies and have been casting medium diving dranks 4-7' and catching a few. If you are after the pike I would use suspending jerk baits like husky jerks in the size 14. I've also gotten them on spinnerbaits. If you are looking to catch something be ready to cover a lot of ground. This past Friday I probably covered close to a mile stretch of the river and went 1-3 on smallies. Seen 2 mid 20's pike and a nice smallie that was probably around 15". Not sure if I would practice fly fishing though since the river is pretty narrow. You might want to learn how to fly fish on a lake where there is more open space to learn how to fly cast.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

ESOX said:


> The Clinton is narrow and deep in most of the parts below Yates. There are some pig gills and crappie. Lots of smallmouth and some pike. Wading is tough, fly casting from the was wadeable parts tough. Fly fishing or hardware from a kayak is the best option. If one must wade, hardware is the best option


Esox, are you a paddler? Just curious, I did appreciate your advice regarding the divergence. I made two trips that way exploring. The first trip I covered all the water up to the golf course too hard, it was cold, even my drysuit was iced up. My hands finally had enough. The second trip I made it to the convergence, there was a family group had that area pretty crossed up with lines. I stretched my legs, admired the few suckers they had, used a convenient tree and headed back downstream.
Just curious, do you spend time below the divergence? I know there is interesting water above the convergence. There are so many places I would like to fish, so little time.... I'm not complaining, I enjoy the time I get.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No, I don't paddle. Way back in the day before kayaks were readily available we used to paddle the Clinton in a canoe or row it in a Sportyak. Wish I could Kayak, but my arthritis makes it miserable sitting down low like that. If I were 20 years younger I would be all about kayak fishing, what an efficient way to hit spots.. I spent most of my time wading on the river these days in places I will have to PM you........


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

ESOX said:


> No, I don't paddle. Way back in the day before kayaks were readily available we used to paddle the Clinton in a canoe or row it in a Sportyak. Wish I could Kayak, but my arthritis makes it miserable sitting down low like that. If I were 20 years younger I would be all about kayak fishing, what an efficient way to hit spots.. I spent most of my time wading on the river these days in places I will have to PM you........


Actually I fish out of a solo canoe, but it paddles from a center seat. I mostly paddle with a double blade, so it would paddle much more similar to a kayak then the aluminum tandems I paddled down river with the Boy Scouts back in the '70's. I work in Roseville, you're welcome to give it a try.
You have been pretty helpful already as far as locations. I always enjoy talking about rivers I have spent a little time on. I have waded the entire stretch of river from Auburn Hills, thru Rochester, Rochester Hills. Paddled Through Shelby and into Utica and Sterling Hts. From that point to the convergence I have some river to see, and downstream from the divergence. That was over the course of the past ten years also, so there have been quite a few changes.
I would enjoy the chance to meet you and talk about the river, but I do work a lot and I have family obligations as well. I am serious about the offer to let you use the canoe. She's fast, and likes to paddle upstream, she also has plenty of room to stretch out in. Let me know, tight lines.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to live in Shelby twp, and I fly fished the Clinton all the time. It's a great river to learn on, most of it is pretty open so you don't have to worry about snagging a lot. I used to like the riverbends spot on Ryan, across from Coyote Joe's, since Yates is fished so heavily. You can practice a lot of techniques there too, because you have the room, and the river has some very wading friendly areas. You can go up stream of Yates too, and there are some good sections you can Wade thru. Also, because it holds so many different kinds of fish, you can get lucky and catch something most days you go out. I've caught blue gill, bass, trout, suckers, and shad on dries and nymphs. The best thing to do is give it a try!


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

everlast108 said:


> I used to live in Shelby twp, and I fly fished the Clinton all the time. It's a great river to learn on, most of it is pretty open so you don't have to worry about snagging a lot. I used to like the riverbends spot on Ryan, across from Coyote Joe's, since Yates is fished so heavily. You can practice a lot of techniques there too, because you have the room, and the river has some very wading friendly areas. You can go up stream of Yates too, and there are some good sections you can Wade thru. Also, because it holds so many different kinds of fish, you can get lucky and catch something most days you go out. I've caught blue gill, bass, trout, suckers, and shad on dries and nymphs. The best thing to do is give it a try!


Cool, thanks. I will go take a look. So you were successful fly fishing only, or also drifting a worm under a float, or even hardware (spinners, rapala, etc...)?


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I got into fly fishing about 3 or 4 years ago and on rivers pretty much fly only, usually use regular hardware on pond and lakes


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Caught this guy over by Schoenherr today. Probably a plant from early spring up above the dam.

















Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Caught this guy over by Schoenherr today. Probably a plant from early spring up above the dam.
> 
> View attachment 186364
> 
> ...


No probably's about that fish. He spent his life banging against a raceway. You did that thing a favor.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I know exactly where you were. Those two bends (left then right from the side you are on) just upstream are killer. You never know whats going to be in there.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

The rainbows are planted by the city of Auburn Hills on the second Saturday in June for the kids fishing derby. They usually plant about 600 or so (yes I am a resident, and I used to take my son when he was small.) I had a couple of years before the word got out. I never caught one in that condition before. Maybe the State donated some brood stock this year.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Seen two others today in the same area. Was not fishing, just out bike riding with my youngest daughter Kylene scouting out the river a bit.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Seen two others today in the same area. Was not fishing, just out bike riding with my youngest daughter Kylene scouting out the river a bit.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Little fun with corn today for a few minutes on the Clinton.... Lol









Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice


----------

